# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Γιατί  ο Μακάο μου κράζει συνεχώς ?

## Steliostz

Ο  Μακαο μου ειναι 6 ,μηνων  και  κραζει συνεχια   οχι πολυ δυνατα βεβαια  αλλα καθε  5 -10  δευτερολεπτα κραζει..  τι σιμενει αυτο ?   αν ξερει κανεις ασ μου πει    και  ποσ αντιμετοπηζετε.  !!  :Icon Embarassed:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:  :Sick0011:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για να σου πούμε θα θέλαμε να δούμε πρώτα το χώρο στον οποίο τον έχεις, πόσες ώρες περνά έξω από το κλουβί μαζί σου, με τι ασχολείται κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας κλπ. Πες μας αυτά πρώτα για να δούμε τι ακριβώς φταίει! Αλλά να ξέρεις πως οποιοδήποτε πτηνό θα φωνάζει κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας. Εδώ ίσως να ευθύνεται κάτι και να σταματήσει αν το λύσουμε, αλλά δεν θα σταματήσει εντελώς  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Όπως είπε και η Κων/να σίγουρα μουγκό 100% δεν θα γίνει ποτέ!!! ειδικά εάν μιλάμε για Μακάω σίγουρα οι κραυγές είναι αναπόφευκτες!!! όμως μπορεί κάτι να τις κάνει πιο έντονες π.χ. ένα μικρό κλουβί ή κάποιο χτύπημα που ίσως τον πονάει σε μόνιμη βάση κτλ κτλ...

----------


## Steliostz

τον εχω στο μεγαλιτερο κλουβι που βρηκα   με  λαχανικα πελετσ  μηλα ξηρουσ καρπουσ  αχλαδια μπανανεσ  ροδια  και    αλλα   καθημερινα ..  ..   Τον βγαζω εξω  1 μισι - 4  ωρε σκαθημερηνα       επισεισ το μεσημερι  τον εχωσ τον ηλιο     . ( οταν κραζει   δεν του δινω σημασια     γιατι  ξερω ποσ θα κραζει συνεχια ) αλλα η μανα μου οταν  κραζει του μηλαει τον ταιζει  και τον βγαζιε εξω καμαι φορα.(  στην αρχη που δνε του μηλαγε η μανα μ καθπλου ηταν ησιχοσ )     μηποσ φτεει αυτο ?   ξερω οτι θα κραζει  καποιεσ   ερεσ ουτοσιαλοσ  αλλα τορ ακραζει συνεχια ..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχει παιχνίδια στο κλουβί του για να απασχολείται τις ώρες που είναι μέσα;

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ πιθανόν να βαριέται μέσα στο κλουβί και αφού βλέπει ότι περνάει το πείσμα του και εν τέλει βγαίνει έξω ή παίρνει λιχουδιές φωνάζει συνέχεια!!! δοκίμασε να του βρείς παιχνίδια να βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί ώστε να τον κρατάς απασχολημένο και φρόντισε να τα ανανεώνεις κιόλας ανα 1-2 μήνες ώστε πάλι να μην βαριέται...

----------


## Steliostz

του  εχω   παιχνιδια μεσα σ το κλουβι μπαλακια       κρεμασμενα  κοματια ξειλα  γι ανα τα μασουλαει     τσοφλια καριδασ    για να,παιζει  κουδουνακια     σκινι  στροφογιριστο να σκαρφαλωνει και ενμα  δειχτα κει που εχει ξειλα  για ν παιζει και να μασουλαει !

----------


## panagiotis k

Μήπως του δίνει περισσότερη προσοχή η μητέρα σου και την συμπάθησε περισσότερο ????????  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Steliostz

οχι οταν ειναι εξω ερχετε  διπλα μου    συνεχεια  και παιζουμε  .. Απλα η μανα μου επιδει  την εκνευριζει   πουκραζει τον βγαζει εξω και του μηλαει .. , και τωρα  κραζει συνεχεια  .

----------


## erithacus

> οχι οταν ειναι εξω ερχετε  διπλα μου    συνεχεια  και παιζουμε  .. Απλα η μανα μου επιδει  την εκνευριζει   πουκραζει τον βγαζει εξω και του μηλαει .. , και τωρα  κραζει συνεχεια  .


@Steliostz η δική μου προσέγγιση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι η εξής:

Όταν  ο παππαγάλος φωνάζει συνήθως κάτι θέλει και προσπαθεί να σας φέρει  κοντά του...Βλέπει να τρώς κάτι και θέλει να του δώσεις και  αυτουνού/βλέπει κάτι που έχεις στα χέρια σου και θέλει να του κόψει μια  δαγκωματιά φεύγει κάποιο μέλος από το δωμάτιό του και το φωνάζει να  έρθει πίσω...Γενικά ζητάει την προσοχή σας...

Εάν η μητέρα σου  κάθε φορά που αυτός φωνάζει τον βγάζει έξω στον ήλιο πολύ πιθανόν  φωνάζει γιατί ξέρει ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο θα έρθει η μητέρα σου και θα  τον βγάλει έξω στο φρέσκο και προφανώς το ευχαριστιέται...Η μητέρα σου,  μιλώντας του "γλυκά" με ήρεμο και ήπιο τρόπο, πετυχαίνει να τον ηρεμεί και να "μιλάει" στην φτερωτή καρδούλα  του....Μεταξύ τους τα ζευγάρια αλλά και τα siblings επικοινωνούν με πολύ  ήπιες και σιγανές/τρυφερές φωνούλες το ένα με το άλλο...Έχει άσσο η μάνα σου στο  μανίκι της, και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα σας τον "κλέψει' πολύ σύντομα... 

Κατά  την ταπεινή μου άποψη προσπαθείστε στο σπίτι να εφαρμόσετε ένα  συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα...Καλό είναι να "παίρνει" τις πολύ πρωινές ώρες  του ηλίου (στην ανατολή του ) και να παίρνει το πρωινό του έξω (  απέφευγε τα μεσημέρια παρά μόνο όταν έχει πολύ καλό καιρό) μετά παιχνίδι  και καμιά λιχουδιά/πρασινάδα και μετά μεσημεριανό...Μετά το μεσημεριανό  έξω από το κλουβί του και "interaction" με όλη την οικογένεια και  φαγητό έξω....Σε γενικές γραμμές με ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα θα καταλάβει ο  μικρός ποια είναι η καθημερινότητά του και θα ελαττώσει πολύ τις  ζούγκλες του...δε θα τις κόψει όμως...Με την ανατολή και με τη δύση του ηλίου  θα έχεις πάντα...για λίγο μεν...αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν (άγριο πουλί  είναι) ....

Και κάτι τελευταίο, βάλε και τη μάνα να κάνει εγγραφή  εδώ, φαίνεται γλυκήτατη και φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει  πολύ καλά πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται στον παπαγάλο σας  :Happy: ... Μπράβο  της

----------

